# Bearded not eating



## David Alan (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi,

I've had my bearded dragon for several months now he's about 8 - 9 months old and he's eaten real well no problems, nothings changed in the tank, etc. but recently he's stopped eating only a bit a salad and 1 locust in the last few days , he just lie's at one end of the tank.

any ideas what up with him???


----------



## mariner (May 22, 2008)

I knw this might sound mad but has he had a poo!! he might be constipated. put him in a bath of warm water it should work a treat. It did for mine. my beardy had the same problem and is about the same age


----------

